
Ask HN: What are the most beneficial benefits we can get from AI? - samstave
I have a pointed version of this question;<p>Law. Can we give the entirety history of legal precedent to AI&#x2F;ML and have it come up with what IT thinks is a good outcome. Then compare that with what humans deem reasonable?<p>What would be the inputs which we would use to tune such a system?<p>Where &quot;[behavior]==bad, [Year]==XXXX&quot; vs &quot;[behavior]==good, [Year]==XXXY&quot;<p>Or whatever the makeup is...<p>But a singular judge was found to be seemingly incompetent in their punishments for crimes recently and I just find that sort of behavior to be despicable.<p>I am not a fan of AI for bureaucracy, but jeasus chimminey - judges are completely AWOL on consistency even though &#x27;precedence&#x27; is supposed to be upheld
======
samstave
Open law AI project needs to be a thing.

